# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Sưu tầm cách khắc phục vitme dài sợ đánh võng

## cuong

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=NWB6FAJCPhA

 mong các bác rành về cơ khí đánh giá giúp tính hiệu quả của nó, thấy diễn đàn mua bán không thì sợ không vui,

----------

Gamo, podkws

----------


## Nam CNC

DIY bộ quay nut visme không dễ à nha... không đồng tâm với visme đi thì biết, nhưng cố gắng thì vẫn được. Ngàytrước bác CKD ráp kiểu này là do cây visme được thiết kế nguyên bản như thế, chứ bắt đầu từ cây visme có nut bi thông thường thì tính toán thiết kế khá khó khăn.

---- Cách lắp bi chặn ở cách cuối thì ok, nhưng với cách làm nghiệp dư ( không phay rãnh đặt thanh trượt, không tính độ võng của khung )thì ráp kiểu này dễ bị trường hợp, chạy đầu này nhẹ, đầu kia bị kẹt luôn, nếu visme dài thì tốt nhất là cách 2 và thêm 1 ụ bi đỡ phía cuối tạo độ đồng tâm là chuẩn nhất.

----------

cuong, Gamo

----------


## cuong

còn cái cách trong yotube thì sao Nam, tui không biết up sao cho nó hiện video cả

----------


## Nam CNC

còn cái cách trong youtube cũng chỉ là chữa cháy thôi , nhưng nhìn cụng hợp lý , cơ cấu đó được tính toán khi ụ bi chạy qua thì vẫn cho chạy qua và tự động quay về vị trí cũ nhờ lò xo. Hiện tại với khung máy lớn anh em đa số chọn thanh răng nên vần đề này không lo . Còn nếu là máy công nghiệp thì có những lần xem triễn lãm thì các hãng dùng visme to đùng à, họ tính toán để có độ võng theo trọng lượng trong phạm vi cho phép. Còn mình thì nhà nghèo, mua thì chọn cây ốm cho nhẹ tiền, nên nó mới có hiện tượng võng nhiều đấy chứ.

----------

cuong, Gamo

----------


## cuong

cảm ơn đại ca nha em hiểu được nhiều vấn đề gớm, với 3 cách này chắc bác "ôi cu be ti" bán được 2 cây vít me 2m6, bán xong chắc bác mời em lên Dàlat uống cà phê hihihihihih

----------


## CKD

Thực ra giải pháp chống rung, chống võng cho vitme là khái niệm không mới & có nhiều cách. Tùy theo yêu cầu thực tế cũng như yêu cầu kỹ thuật mà có cách thiết kế khác nhau.

Việc dùng thanh răng bánh răng chỉ áp dụng được cho những máy co nhu cầu không cao. Với những máy đòi hỏi độ chính xác cao, đường đặc tuyến tốc độ ổn định thì dùng vitme là một giải pháp khó có thể thay thế.

Yếu tố quan trọng nhất trong việc rung/võng vitme là do tỷ lệ chiều dài với đường kính quá lớn.


Giải pháp cho vấn đề này là dùng
- 1 gối lắp chặt cho vít ngắn (ví dụ gối BK, EK).
- 1 gối lắp chặt kết hợp với 1 gối đở tự lựa (ví dụ gối BF, EF) cho vít dài.
- 2 gối lặp chặt cho vít rất dài.

Trong trường hợp vít quá dài thì có gối đở ở giữa như thế này  :Wink:

----------

Bamboo_VN, Boyred2000, cuong, Gamo, KDD, podkws, ZenQvn

----------


## Boyred2000

TƯ Liệu rất hay.thanks Anh em chia sẽ. 
Mình đang mần cây 1531. Khổ này dài quá.
 do may mắn kiếm đđược Bộ ray SSR30 THK đen bóng , tải trọng lớn. 
ông anh nhà mình nói mần luôn. Vấn đề vitme thực sự nhức đầu vì không kiếm đâu ra như Tính toán đđược . 
Cuối cùng củng đánh dđược  1 cây chịná new Phi 32. 
Hic hồi hộp chờ ngày phán xét. 
Hôm nào online laptop mình sẽ úp hình để nhờ các Anh chị em góp ý giúp.

----------


## CKD

> TƯ Liệu rất hay.thanks Anh em chia sẽ. 
> Mình đang mần cây 1531. Khổ này dài quá.
>  do may mắn kiếm đđược Bộ ray SSR30 THK đen bóng , tải trọng lớn. 
> ông anh nhà mình nói mần luôn. Vấn đề vitme thực sự nhức đầu vì không kiếm đâu ra như Tính toán đđược . 
> Cuối cùng củng đánh dđược  1 cây chịná new Phi 32. 
> Hic hồi hộp chờ ngày phán xét. 
> Hôm nào online laptop mình sẽ úp hình để nhờ các Anh chị em góp ý giúp.


Phi 32 thì có thể dùng 2 gối BK25 kéo căng có thể dùng được cho chiều dài khủng như thế.

Tuy nhiên vit dài như thế mà không có loại gối mid-support thì khó mà quay nhanh được. Khi quay nhanh sẽ rất dễ rung động dù có kéo căng.

----------


## cuong

cái vụ mid (mít), "xoài" này , suy nghĩ hoài chưa ra cách triển khai bác CKD ạh, cụ google thì không hiểu ý em nên em tìm không ra, thôi thì bác có cái hình nào cận cảnh up lên giúp em mở rộng tầm mắt với

----------


## CKD

> cái vụ mid (mít), "xoài" này , suy nghĩ hoài chưa ra cách triển khai bác CKD ạh, cụ google thì không hiểu ý em nên em tìm không ra, thôi thì bác có cái hình nào cận cảnh up lên giúp em mở rộng tầm mắt với


Triển khai không khó.. nhưng nó tốn thêm 2 cái ổ bi trượt cho một bộ mít đó bác. Ảnh cụ thể thì mỗi hãng một kiểu.. nếu thấy thật sự cần thiết.. và chấp nhận bỏ thêm 4 ổ bi trượt cho 2 bộ mít 2 bên thì em sẽ bày tiếp ạ.

----------


## CKD

Các bộ tùy động có hành trình dài hơn 3m, vận tốc làm việc tới *2.4m/s*, gia tốc 1G. khiếp  :Big Grin: 

Xem thêm một số thông tin ở đây...

http://www.intelligentactuator.com/n...ng-nut-series/

http://www.intelligentactuator.com/i...type-actuator/

----------

cuong, ZenQvn

----------


## ZenQvn

> Thực ra giải pháp chống rung, chống võng cho vitme là khái niệm không mới & có nhiều cách. Tùy theo yêu cầu thực tế cũng như yêu cầu kỹ thuật mà có cách thiết kế khác nhau.
> 
> Việc dùng thanh răng bánh răng chỉ áp dụng được cho những máy co nhu cầu không cao. Với những máy đòi hỏi độ chính xác cao, đường đặc tuyến tốc độ ổn định thì dùng vitme là một giải pháp khó có thể thay thế.
> 
> Yếu tố quan trọng nhất trong việc rung/võng vitme là do tỷ lệ chiều dài với đường kính quá lớn.
> 
> 
> Giải pháp cho vấn đề này là dùng
> - 1 gối lắp chặt cho vít ngắn (ví dụ gối BK, EK).
> ...


Cho em hỏi ngu tí là khi đặt gối đỡ trung gian thế này thì làm sao để vận tốc gối đỡ = 1/2 trượt chính. Vì nếu gối đỡ chạy chậm sẽ bị đụt đít. hay nó cứ chạy về đích trước rồi cafe chờ Mẹ đến đích rồi quay lại đến một khoảng cách xong ly cafe cu Con lại lon ton theo sau. Mong các bác chỉ giáo thêm.

----------

katerman

----------


## Diyodira

Cách làm tối ưu đối với những vitme dài thì cho vitme đứng yên, ổ vít quay. Này là em do em tiếp xúc nhiều máy Japan thấy nó làm vậy.
Thanks

----------

daomanh_hung, ZenQvn

----------


## ZenQvn

> Cách làm tối ưu đối với những vitme dài thì cho vitme đứng yên, ổ vít quay. Này là em do em tiếp xúc nhiều máy Japan thấy nó làm vậy.
> Thanks


à ra vậy. Thanks bác

----------


## nguyencnc86

Nếu sợ võng thì các bạn nghiên cứu thêm sử dụng trục dẫn điện truyền động vừa kinh tế lại dễ dàng sử dụng
như: ES, EC, US, USW, KRF, PCT, PC, TLC, THC, TNU, MA,  - THK

----------


## solero

> Cho em hỏi ngu tí là khi đặt gối đỡ trung gian thế này thì làm sao để vận tốc gối đỡ = 1/2 trượt chính. Vì nếu gối đỡ chạy chậm sẽ bị đụt đít. hay nó cứ chạy về đích trước rồi cafe chờ Mẹ đến đích rồi quay lại đến một khoảng cách xong ly cafe cu Con lại lon ton theo sau. Mong các bác chỉ giáo thêm.


Ổ này không có rãnh bi nên nó chạy tự do trên vitme. Nó dùng dây cáp để chia đôi quãng đường còn 1/2.




> Cách làm tối ưu đối với những vitme dài thì cho vitme đứng yên, ổ vít quay. Này là em do em tiếp xúc nhiều máy Japan thấy nó làm vậy.
> Thanks


Em đã từng nhìn thấy con vitme dài 6m chơi kiểu này.

----------


## solero

Kiểu nút quay nó như này, giải pháp hay cho vime dài:

----------

Gamo, Ledngochan

----------


## emptyhb

> Kiểu nút quay nó như này, giải pháp hay cho vime dài:


Dài thì phải 2 đầu BK hay FK để chặn chứ để BF hay FF là nó vẫn tụt rồi võng

----------


## solero

> Dài thì phải 2 đầu BK hay FK để chặn chứ để BF hay FF là nó vẫn tụt rồi võng


Loại này 2 đầu nó bắt kiểu khóa cứng chứ không cần gối đỡ cụ nhé.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

> Loại này 2 đầu nó bắt kiểu khóa cứng chứ không cần gối đỡ cụ nhé.


Ah, em nhầm  :Smile: , không khóa cứng thì có mà loạn hết

----------


## Mr.L



----------

Gamo, kametoco, Ledngochan, nhatson

----------


## nguyencnc86

Không bị võng, không bị rơ. Ưu điểm của Xi lanh điện có "đáy kim loại", KRF.- thk
Dòng sản phẩm xi lanh điện nhỏ gọn KRF có sử dụng kim loại cho phần đáy, khuyên dùng 
cho những kết cấu có yêu cầu độ cứng cao. 
•	KRF với độ cứng cao, góp phần giảm độ võng.  
•	KRF do ít chịu ảnh hưởng bởi sự thay đổi nhiệt độ nên không phát sinh khe hở, tránh cho thiết bị bị rơ. 
•	KRF có thể chịu được mô men lớn nên có thể an tâm khi sử dụng trục đơn.     
các bạn gửi địa chỉ mail vào mail của mình mình gửi câtlogue tha hồ nghiên cứu, lựa chọn nhé, có cả thanh trượt lm guide vít me bi ball screw nữa

----------


## Tuấn

> Thực ra giải pháp chống rung, chống võng cho vitme là khái niệm không mới & có nhiều cách. Tùy theo yêu cầu thực tế cũng như yêu cầu kỹ thuật mà có cách thiết kế khác nhau.
> 
> Việc dùng thanh răng bánh răng chỉ áp dụng được cho những máy co nhu cầu không cao. Với những máy đòi hỏi độ chính xác cao, đường đặc tuyến tốc độ ổn định thì dùng vitme là một giải pháp khó có thể thay thế.
> 
> Yếu tố quan trọng nhất trong việc rung/võng vitme là do tỷ lệ chiều dài với đường kính quá lớn.
> Đính kèm 1375
> 
> Giải pháp cho vấn đề này là dùng
> - 1 gối lắp chặt cho vít ngắn (ví dụ gối BK, EK).
> ...


Em tính thử vận tốc tối đa của cây vitme phi 25, chiều dài 3m theo http://www.nookindustries.com/Linear...eng_Crit_Speed xem thía lào  :Smile: 

công thức : 



Với hệ số C = 1 ( vòng bi chặn đơn 2 đầu )

tốc độ max là 335 vòng/phút, hệ số an toàn 80% = 268 vòng/ phút.

Nếu vítme buoc 10, tốc độ đạt được là 2,680 m/phút. Oài .... hơi chậm nhỉ, còn nếu cho hệ số C = 2,23 ( vòng bi kép chặn 2 đầu, khoảng cách vòng bi = 1,5 lần đường kính trục ) thì ra là 5m/phút.

Bác nào kiểm tra giúp em lại xem em tính có đúng không ợ.

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo, huyquynhbk

----------


## Ledngochan

> Kiểu nút quay nó như này, giải pháp hay cho vime dài:


Đào mộ: Bác nào gia công cho mình 2 bộ này với, thông số mình gửi sau.

----------

duonghoang

----------


## CKD

Mấy bộ này mà.. tự làm thì đuối chít
1. Phải dài để hạ bật, dùng ổ bi phi nhỏ.
2. To vật vã. Với vitme, 15-20-25-35-40.. ổ bi không nó đã 50-60 gì rồi, kết cấu này nọ => cái ổ 7xxx đở chặn nó phải có lòng trong phải từ 50 trở lên (7x10), lúc này thì chi phí cũng khủng rồi à.

----------


## Ledngochan

Của mình visme 2510, đai ốc 40

Mượn tạm hình của huyquynhbk:

----------


## Nam CNC

tại sao phải dùng tới bạc 7210 , sao không dùng 7910 cho nó giảm bớt kích thước vành ngoài , 7910 dư sức chịu tải cho visme rồi , việc bố trí 2 bạc cách xa nhau mà không có đệm giữa như vậy canh lực căng bạc đạn rất khó , chưa nói đến lắp như thế thì nó không ẹo qua ẹo dù tí xíu xiu nào đó dẫn đến việc lắp ráp rất là cực , đòi hỏi canh ray và visme phải chuẩn lắm , trong thế cùng cực thì mới chơi kiểu này. 


nếu không đòi hỏi tải cao có thể chuyển qua xài bạc 3010 Angular Contact Bearing , loại vành bi đôi , loại này không có rơ dọc trục , nhưng chịu tải dọc trục kém hơn 1 cặp 7010.... nhưng bù lại sẽ đơn giản hơn nhiều cho thiết kế cụm xoay.

----------


## CKD

Cái bản vẽ ấy  :Wink:  theo đúng yêu cầu của bài tập thiết kế cơ khí. Còn việc thi công thì hơi khó.
Nhất là cái bật giữa 2 ổ bi, muốn thi công, phần lớn thợ phải đảo đầu phôi, việc này thường là lệch tâm/trục vì với khối ngắn như vậy, so lại và chuẩn tâm, chuẩn trục luôn rất khó. Lúc móc/doa lỗ cũng không đơn giản  :Wink: 

Cơ bản thì việc đòi hỏi phải lắp chính xác thì để hở hay kề sát em không ý kiến. Vì bản thân cái ổ bi vit me nó 3 vòng bi, nhưng cũng cho lệch tẹo  :Smile: .
Riêng cái khoảng 2 ổ bi xa nhau, khi không đòi hỏi preload thì lắp ghép rất đuối, dù là dùng đai ốc lock. Thiết kế bọn tây khi dùng kiểu này.. thì nó có vòng chặn ngoài, vòng chặn trong, xong dùng là thép để căn chỉnh preload. Cứ chêm cái lá thép vào thì tha hồ mà xiết đai ốc.

Trong điều kiện máy con CNC nhà ta, em nghĩ ổ 6xxx cũng dư sức chịu lực dọc trục (dùng 1 cặp), và bọn china đa phần là dùng như thế, dù là BK đi nữa thì bên trong cũng là 6xxx.

Còn muốn tính đúng & đủ thì mở cái manual ổ bi lên, lập vài công thức trên excel, tính toán sơ phát rà biết dùng ổ bi nào vừa rẻ, tiết kiệm, dễ tìm.

----------


## Ledngochan

Cách này có vẻ đơn giản hơn:

----------

CKD

----------


## solero

> Cách này có vẻ đơn giản hơn:


Lực tác dụng lên 4 con ốc chí nghe vẻ không ổn, vẫn nên tìm cách bắt ốc vào viền của nút anh ạ.

p/s: sao không bắt ốc xuyên qua đai răng, xuyên qua đai nút vào miếng đệm trong nhỉ?

----------


## Ledngochan

Đâu nhất thiết phải 2 vòng bi:

----------


## solero

> Đâu nhất thiết phải 2 vòng bi:


Vòng bi đôi này anh mua còn đắt hơn 2 vòng bi đơn  :Big Grin:

----------

Ledngochan

----------


## terminaterx300

> Vòng bi đôi này anh mua còn đắt hơn 2 vòng bi đơn


vòng đi đôi này nó ko lắc dc thì phải. hàng TQ cũng rẻ mà :V

----------


## itanium7000

Có cái CNC lathe công nghiệp chống tâm 1m - 14m nó sử dụng cơ cấu này chắc để chống đánh võng vitme (ở giây thứ 00:19-00:22 và ở 01:05 - 01:06):

----------

Ledngochan, vusvus

----------


## podkws

Em tính làm con dài 5m, đường kính 20 là được.
các bác tư vấn cho em chỗ nào bán nhé

----------


## huyquynhbk

e mới test thử với 17,5m/p , do chưa làm được máng đi dây điện nên e k cho chạy được hết hành trình

----------

conga, Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## biết tuốt

k xem được quỳnh ơi

----------


## huyquynhbk

xem được chưa cụ Biết tuốt ơi. :Big Grin:

----------

